# Bodywork Repairers In & Around Derbyshire



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking for recommendations for a good body repairer to fix my plastic bumper (weld & fill ) plus fill & spray an aluminium panel.
Don't want to go though the insurance as the excess is too high.

Any recommendations appreciated

thanks


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

blade1889 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a good body repairer to fix my plastic bumper (weld & fill ) plus fill & spray an aluminium panel.
> Don't want to go though the insurance as the excess is too high.
> 
> Any recommendations appreciated
> ...


I had a scrape and dent on my previous Hymer as a result of an argument with a tree that I lost.

Took it to Long Eaton Caravans, excellent job at a reasonable price,

Have a look on Mr Google for their details.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.motorhomebodyrepairs.co.uk/

Specialists.

Just a couple of miles off the A1 at Blyth near Worksop.

Dave p


----------

